# Identify Old Revolver



## REugeneL (Jan 20, 2019)

I met a man trying to sell an old revolver. It is a tip out cylinder type. No marking as to manufacture or date. On the left side of the barrel it is marked .32 Caliber. Any .32 cartridge just falls straight through the cylinder. So, I am thinking it must be some type of necked down .32; however, I am unable to find anything like that in a handgun round. possibly something like a .38 necked to .32 or possibly .40 necked to .32. I do not have the gun in my hands, so I am unsure as to what size the cylinder bores are. I could try different cases until I find the right one and simply neck it to .32. But, I have no idea as to pressures or Black Powder vs Smokeless. I would think that a gun like this would have the bores in the cylinder necked to accept the cartridge in order to line up with the forcing cone but I could be wrong. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated, Thanks, Rick


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Any Pics?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Sorry but way to little information to comment on.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Could be chambered for a 32 S&W or 32 S&W long, both rimmed cartridges. I'm assuming you were using a 32 ACP non rimmed cartridge for checking the cylinder? But you did say "any 32 cartridge falls through."

Here's a list of 32 S&W chambered revolvers:


Iver Johnson top break revolvers
Union Automatic Revolver
Henrion, Dassy & Heuschen Revolver
Smith & Wesson Lemon Squeezer
Smith & Wesson Model 1 1/2
Merwin Hulbert small frame revolvers
[Forehand & Wadsworth]


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

We need pictures, especially of each and every marking on the gun, no matter how small or indistinct.
Pictures of the whole gun will also be useful.

I can frequently identify old guns from their markings, thanks to my personal reference library.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

These old gun's were made by how many maker's? The two small ones were American Firearms, the long barreled on is Iver Johnson in .38 S&W. It was found in a jar buried in the back yard of a Chicago suburb. What was the American Firearms company anyway? Does anyone know?


----------

